# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Zespół adiego

## Nie zarejestrowany

Od 8 miesięcy mam anizokorię. W oku w którym źrenica jest powiększona, akomodacja jest zaburzona i dużo gorzej widzę. Okuliści nic niepokojącego w oczach nie widzą. Byłam też u neurologa i też jest wszystko w porządku. 
Miałam zrobiony MR, który też jest bez zarzutu. Ostatnia byłam ponownie badana i mam podejrzenie zespół adiego. Niestety nie mogę nic znaleźć na temat tej choroby w internecie. 
Może ktoś z internautów zetknął się z tym problemem i mi pomoże??

----------


## dr.

Zespół Adiego to zespół neurologiczny, który objawia się anizokorią i zniesieniem odruchów skokowych i kolanowych. Występuje u młodych kobiet, często ma podłoże genetyczne. Przyczyna jest nieznana i nie wymaga leczenia.

----------

